# Insurance renewal



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

My insurers for my bike phoned today. I picked up the third time, because they clearly don't take hints. I have until the end of July on my policy, so I haven't even looked at any quotes yet.

him: "we want to discuss your renewal, is it a convenient time?
me: "No, I'm busy and have a month left yet"
him: "when would be a good time?"
me: "Never, I'll renew myself when I've looked online"
him: "..blah blah" 
*click* as I hung up.

Now I know they are under pressure to renew business, but don't phone me when I'm busy, with weeks to go, and without even sending me a renewal offer first. I need a figure to phone them up and complain about first!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just had similar in off topic with home and contents but me chasing them puggers


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm used to a piss-take renewal quote first, so maybe Swinton play things differently. I'll wait to see if they send me a letter.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pugwash69 said:


> I'm used to a piss-take renewal quote first, so maybe Swinton play things differently. I'll wait to see if they send me a letter.


Swinton are a broker so operate slightly differently to going direct.

I seem to remember for my home insurance this year they came back with two quotes, the renewal with the same company at triple last years premium and a more sensible figure by changing companies.

Ended up going direct to last years insurer at around or less than last years figure.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think all of them I have gone with have been brokers. The stupid things is so many of them are underwritten by the same company. I only discovered last year that fully comp. was cheaper than TPFT! My previous broker lost my business for not pointing this out.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Opposite with my bike insurance, less than 3 weeks away and cannot get a renewal premium out them.

Very subjective issue, but at present Bennetts are coming in way under anyone else, worth a punt. £160 Fully Comp protected NCB on a 2010 Blade.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> Opposite with my bike insurance, less than 3 weeks away and cannot get a renewal premium out them.
> 
> Very subjective issue, but at present Bennetts are coming in way under anyone else, worth a punt. £160 Fully Comp protected NCB on a 2010 Blade.


£160 on a 2010 blade, seems very competative, bitetheir hand off... You sure details are correct?

My last renewal on a 2008 blade was £400, clean licence, full ncb etc.. Now on a 750, much better at £80..
Loved the blade, but was worried about my license as just too easy to go silly fast


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Shug750S said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > Opposite with my bike insurance, less than 3 weeks away and cannot get a renewal premium out them.
> ...


Yep its right, last year was the 1st time I had paid over £200 on a blade in several years.
Owned them since the late 90s, you only go as fast as your right wrist allows


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I go slower since I got my Blackbird. Well, sort of. I'm on 9 years NCB so don't expect too much hassle haggling.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Well the Swintons piss-take renewal quote arrived this morning in the post. They want £191, with £500 compulsory excess.
I've taken a policy out with Bennetts (was with them previously) for £108, with £350 excess.


----------

